# opinions on my bicurious thread in sex and relationships section please



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thought I'd post a help thread to get some answers from my lady section to my "Bicurious husband" question in the sex and relationship section below if anyone can help. It has been a nightmare to me.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

Has he given you any ideas what he sees in a harry mans ass and genitals...it may help if you view this situation through his eyes, literally.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

how so?


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

the only way a person can truly understand what another person is feeling is to look at the situation from their perspective or "turn the tables" unfortunately you can't experience what he is lterally feeling but you can try to at least understand what he is feeling. Then you will have a better grasp on what he is feeling and why he likes how what he feels


----------

